# Menu Apple TV Restreint



## louisber (28 Juin 2014)

Bonjour !
Je viens de voir que le menu de mon Apple TV à vu toutes ses applications disparaître sauf deux : Partage à Domicile et réglage, alors que je n'ai effectué aucunes manipulations sur la machine...
A quoi cela est-il du et comment résoudre le problème ???
Merci d'avance !


----------



## AlexSpirit (6 Juillet 2014)

Salut,
Depuis quelques temps, j'ai exactement le même problème.
Je suis obligé de redémarrer l'Apple TV et iTunes, même si le film plante régulièrement en cours de lecture. Ça rame pour lancer une vidéo et ce, en wifi ou en ethernet.

Je suis en train de regarder ce qui existe en lecteur multimédia pour remplacer ce truc qui me rend fou dès que je veux regarder un film


----------

